# ork HQ?



## Rayza (Mar 3, 2009)

hey guys 

just wondering

which hq choice best for my game against tau,eldar,d eldar

using green tide army 

thanks guys


----------



## Sebi (Mar 3, 2009)

you use mass of Boyz... and you fear firing at you?
KFF... what else? :grin:


----------



## Rayza (Mar 3, 2009)

yh true what are weridboyz good for because i have never seen them in battle


----------



## Sebi (Mar 3, 2009)

weeeeeellllll I have one here but haven't played him yet as I normaly play speedy freaks and the wierdboy is the only HQ choice that has a lousy Ld-value so he normaly should be placed into a large mob of boyz or whatever boosting his Ld.

keep in mind to use his psychic powers he must take a test and within 12+boyz he has LD 10 (see faq) and normaly will pass that test
alone? he will fail and die quickly

About his powers.
What I have seen so far was rather impressive (though it was a warphead not a "normal" one)
His shooting abilities are good (S10 melta on a range of 36 ...wow ... or a small blast S6)
the 'eadbange is a bit annoying but that is why you use a warphead rather than a normal one

whaagh 4 free? WEEEEE
Teleportation - place that big Mob right behind enemy lines and watch them shiver (now here it is said to place the w-boyz in shoota boyz as it is allowed to shoot after deep strike but not to run or assault!)

it is a nice HQ but imho better as a 2nd one supporting your army instead of building the core HQ.

the Core HQ should either be a good supporter for your boyz or a hard fighter and the KFF-BM is a good protection as it is enough to have 1 model under the KFF

A warboss os a good fighter and within a big Mob will reach his target but imho is not the best choice cause when it comes to fighters you can go to SIC like Ghaghzkull or DokGrotsnik

But for green tide... a KFF is absolutly priceless!


----------



## Culler (Dec 27, 2007)

For green tide my favorite HQ choices are Big Mek with KFF and Mad Dok Grotsnik. Together they can give a 30-man boyz mob permanent fearlessness and saves equal to or better than space marine power armor, depending on what's shooting at them. Nearby units get the cover save from the KFF too, so extra win there.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

For me since you will be fighting fast moving armies I would use big mek with SAG either with a Big mek that has a KFF or warboss. A warphead is also a good choice for a green tide army mainly for the free waagh movements that it can provide the army. If you do roll the deep strike be careful about where you place the deepstrikers. I usually send them sideways instead of striking them into the enemy lines. I do this to overload one side of the board with my boys. So instead of 30 boyz crashing into the enemy they now have 60 coming their way. This is also a good tactic to pin down fast moving armies as they now have a lot more boyz to fight through to get free and moving.


----------

